# Just got the dreaded letter



## Just 1 More (Feb 7, 2005)

The letter of TERMINATION!!!!!! 
I am now lease-less     
Anyone know of any property for lease in the west central/south west central area, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## spaceman (Feb 7, 2005)

*dreaded letter*

I got room in Stewart county on 1300 acres for you. We have 2 members from Tampa area all ready.
Email me at davidmurphree@yahoo.com


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the offer. I'm more interested right now in finding 400-600 acres to lease and start my own club. I already have 6 people who were getting in with me on the other property so they want me to get a place for all of us.
Of course,,, i am open to jumping on a good QDM lease


----------

